
Ask HN: I want to sell your product. What are the objections? - kaanbingol
Most of the startups or indie hackers and I start our project with a low budget. ( For instance, I am trying to launch my idea right now. ) %90 of product hunt and other makers fail. Believe it or not, the product or idea doesn&#x27;t matter. You need to find small distribution channels and customize your product descriptions according to the problem of the community. I am a software engineer and have a sales background. I want to grow together. I will try to sell the products and if I sold them, I will get rewarded for each product I sell. I have the goal of recurring revenue by doing this for SaaS. No pay without sell.<p>Thanks for reading, 
What are the objections?
======
verdverm
Well, to be honest, it sounds like you are more interested in you than us or
our customers, as that is where your language is focused.

Besides that, understanding my customers, their needs and goals, and doing
whatever it takes to make them most successful (which can mean telling them
you will not sell them your product). These would be deep concerns of mine.

It just sounds like you don't care what you sell or who you sell it to

~~~
kaanbingol
Thanks, Not that mean actually,

The product should have a clear value proposition. I offer to scale the
product vertically and horizontally with usage scenarios. Because It is only
possible to do this by listening and understanding customers. But we know that
the distribution channel is important.

For this, you just have to look inside the room you are in. You will find
products that zero value for your life. You brought these products from the
distribution channels.

We make products with a much deeper value proposition and we deserve more. I
could care to find a distribution channel.

------
throwaway888abc
Where do you want to sell ?

How do you want to sell ?

There are big affiliate networks working with this model.

[https://appsumo.com/](https://appsumo.com/)
[https://www.cj.com/](https://www.cj.com/)

and zillions of others

Why choose you ?

~~~
kaanbingol
How do you sell medical product via appsumo? BTW, thanks for your comment. I
am collecting objections.

